# Bait tanks



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

So what's better......Grayline or Shad Shack bait tanks??


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Fishyguy said:


> So what's better......Grayline or Shad Shack bait tanks??


I have an insulated 30 gallon Grayline with the blue interior and love it. I can keep alewives for days in the summer with frequent water changes. Bait tanks have come a long way in the past 20 years and makes for a difficult choice. Maintaining a cool water temperature, aeration, salt, and water changes are the key factors. A lot of guides on Cumberland do not even use the filtration system when keeping alewives or thread fins because the pumps tend to knock off the scales. They just add salt, use a large air bubbler, and change the water often. That looks like a nice striper in your photo. That is my species of choice and I love fishing for those guys; they fight hard and taste great.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah they've come a long way. I'm thinking about a shad shack but I can't figure out why they are a couple hundred more than grayline.


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Fishyguy said:


> Yeah they've come a long way. I'm thinking about a shad shack but I can't figure out why they are a couple hundred more than grayline.


I took a look at the Shad Shack, they look very nice, I have not seen them before. It looks like you only get 3/4 of the tank for bait. Is that correct? My Gray line has 98% tank usage if that matters to you. I would just make sure that whatever tank that you purchase is insulated to help maintain cool water temperatures on hot days. Good Luck with your purchase.


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Ravbuck said:


> I took a look at the Shad Shack, they look very nice, I have not seen them before. It looks like you only get 3/4 of the tank for bait. Is that correct? My Gray line has 98% tank usage if that matters to you. I would just make sure that whatever tank that you purchase is insulated to help maintain cool water temperatures on hot days. Good Luck with your purchase.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Ravbuck said:


> I took a look at the Shad Shack, they look very nice, I have not seen them before. It looks like you only get 3/4 of the tank for bait. Is that correct? My Gray line has 98% tank usage if that matters to you. I would just make sure that whatever tank that you purchase is insulated to help maintain cool water temperatures on hot days. Good Luck with your purchase.


That was one of my concerns. Shad Shack doesn't seem to be molded......I'm afraid water temp will rise fast on them.


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Another thought... not sure where you are located but I live south of Dayton. If you live close, you are more than welcome to come see my Grayline.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Ravbuck said:


> Another thought... not sure where you are located but I live south of Dayton. If you live close, you are more than welcome to come see my Grayline.


I appreciate the offer but I already have a 30 gallon grayline. I'm just wanting to get a 50 gallon tank. Thanks again though.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Check out Xtreme Bait Tanks. If I was going to get one that’s what I would get. Salmonid on here (Mark) is sponsored by them and he can fill you in on them. I had a Grayline and loved it and this is the only other tank I would get.


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

